# Summer Dance (45cm tank)



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

After the layout of "Breeze of Wild", I've started to design a new one on July.
This is my third layout this year, and it started in Summer, so I would like the layout have Summer feeling-----> Summer Dance.
I hope you guys will like it.

Justin

Tank: ADA Cube Garden [45cm (W) x 22cm (D) x 30cm (H)]
Light: ADA NA LAMP 15WX4
CO2: 24 hours
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
Fertilizer: ADA ECA (2 drops/day), ADA Step 1 (1 ml/day)

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5










#6










Version 2 of Summer Dance:


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

i haven't word ... very very wonderfull


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

i know it isn't much help but all i can say is WOW, and the plants look amazing awesome condition awesome scape as well. Java fern on the wood is looking good,
Matt


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Very nice! You should be proud.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I am blinded by the delicate beauty of this layout. Great job once again, GoHan! 

Carlos


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Rek said:


> i haven't word ... very very wonderfull


Thx a lot, Rek~
Justin


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

vishy_100 said:


> i know it isn't much help but all i can say is WOW, and the plants look amazing awesome condition awesome scape as well. Java fern on the wood is looking good,
> Matt


Thx a lot, vishy_100........actually, a month before, they are in bad condition as the weather is too hot.
Justin


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

John P. said:


> Very nice! You should be proud.


Thznks a lot, John P.
Justin


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

chinese have saying..'high hand!' or 'ko sau'-translated to mean masterful... something to really really nice to look at....


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I am blinded by the delicate beauty of this layout. Great job once again, GoHan!
> 
> Carlos


Thanks a lot, Carlos. I will continue to post my tank if I have a new layout later. 
P.S. I cannot register the APC layout contest........poor~~
Justin


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

standoyo said:


> chinese have saying..'high hand!' or 'ko sau'-translated to mean masterful... something to really really nice to look at....


Thanks, standoyo. "high hand" and "ko sau" both have the meaning of EXPERT! hahaha
Justin


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Gohan very nice! Love those Didiplis. I only dislike the fact that there are 3 red type of plants scattered around the tank. I think that only one or two species of red plants should be there and planted together. They are too distracting. Other than that, the layout feels very good, very refreshing.

Regards,
André


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

FazTeAoMar said:


> Gohan very nice! Love those Didiplis. I only dislike the fact that there are 3 red type of plants scattered around the tank. I think that only one or two species of red plants should be there and planted together. They are too distracting. Other than that, the layout feels very good, very refreshing.
> 
> Regards,
> André


Thanks Andre. Actually, your idea is very good, there are 3 types of red plants planting seperately in the tank. 
For the Red plant, I would only concentrate on the centre one coz it is the biggest group and the color is more attractive, for the other 2 red plants, they are using for increasing the layers of my tank as my tank only have 24cm Deep....so they are in thin and small group........
Thanks a lot again.

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nice Justin, thank you for sharing. I find your layout very pleasing and you make excellent use of hardscape to create lots of depth in a small aquarium. With good timing and trimming or the stem plant in the back corners, this will be even more beautiful. I like where the Rotala goes from the mid ground to the back ground near the middle, it creates a nice transition. The Rotala green(?) in the back right corner and what ever the stem is behind the Ludwigia arcuata will add alot to the scape when it is filled in a bit more. 

Most importantly I think that the stand of Rotala wallachi is to thick and imposing as it is. Using maybe half the stems and move it a few inches to the right would be nice, IMO

Please keep us updated as the tank progresses! Keep up the good work


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

dennis said:


> Very nice Justin, thank you for sharing. I find your layout very pleasing and you make excellent use of hardscape to create lots of depth in a small aquarium. With good timing and trimming or the stem plant in the back corners, this will be even more beautiful. I like where the Rotala goes from the mid ground to the back ground near the middle, it creates a nice transition. The Rotala green(?) in the back right corner and what ever the stem is behind the Ludwigia arcuata will add alot to the scape when it is filled in a bit more.
> 
> Most importantly I think that the stand of Rotala wallachi is to thick and imposing as it is. Using maybe half the stems and move it a few inches to the right would be nice, IMO
> 
> Please keep us updated as the tank progresses! Keep up the good work


Thanks a lot, Dennis, your comment is very good....I will keep on making new layout.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

This is the last view of my Summer Dance, I like this version more than before. I hope you guys will like it too.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

The vibrant health of the plants, the layout, simply fantastic! "Ko sau" is not
a stretch by any means. Great photography, BTW....well done! 

Bill


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks a lot, chubasco!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

I like this "version" more  
A good (very very good) job (for only 45 cm tank) Gohan

Regards


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Incredible work, I love it !!!. This version is one class higher in my rank than your "old" version of this layout . Specialy i like rotala sp. green line from center foreground to background and "shadow place" on the right with wood line.
Good job.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This must be the best small sized aquascape I have ever seen. I love this layout even more than "Breeze of the Wild" and "Secret Garden." 

I can find no negative details in this layout. Everything else is just personal preference.

Great work, Justin, as usual. You just seem to get better and better!

Carlos


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Rub said:


> I like this "version" more
> A good (very very good) job (for only 45 cm tank) Gohan
> 
> Regards


Thanks for loving, Rub.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Norbert S. said:


> Incredible work, I love it !!!. This version is one class higher in my rank than your "old" version of this layout . Specialy i like rotala sp. green line from center foreground to background and "shadow place" on the right with wood line.
> Good job.


Thanks a lot, Norbert S.. I also like this version more! It looks more fine work than the "old" version.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

tsunami said:


> This must be the best small sized aquascape I have ever seen. I love this layout even more than "Breeze of the Wild" and "Secret Garden."
> 
> I can find no negative details in this layout. Everything else is just personal preference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for loving my tank, Carlos. My favourite layout is also this "new" version Summer Dance among all my layout! Actually, i am planning to get it to enter the APC contest this year, however, for some reasons, the plants growing not well suddenly for two weeks and so the delay of the final layout come. So, I miss it in this year AGA contest. It can only enter the ADA 2006 and AGA 2006 next year. Hehe, remember to watch out in the AGA 2006, you will enter it too, right? I am glad to see you there!


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

Tank looks absolutely stunning. But those Cardinals don't look very healthy, as if they ahve been starved for a while  You need to plump them up.


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

Superb job! Great tank and photos. I'm really impressed.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Megil Tel'Zeke said:


> Tank looks absolutely stunning. But those Cardinals don't look very healthy, as if they ahve been starved for a while  You need to plump them up.


hehe, I also think they are not healthy enough! But I just bought them 2 days before taking photos..........poor me!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

DurendaL said:


> Superb job! Great tank and photos. I'm really impressed.


Thanks for your loving^^


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I too am impressed, very beautiful little tank! What is the red plant on the left? The branchy one in image #2.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

raven_wilde said:


> I too am impressed, very beautiful little tank! What is the red plant on the left? The branchy one in image #2.


Thanks raven_wilde~
They are Ludwigia arcuate.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Stunning Justin. You have a very enviable talent.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Justin,
You make very beautiful arrangements 
I have a question, how tick is a glass of your ADA tank ?

Regards,
Marcin Peczek aka Maran


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Stunning Justin. You have a very enviable talent.


Thanks a lot, gf225. Thanks God for giving me this talent too!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Maran said:


> Hi Justin,
> You make very beautiful arrangements
> I have a question, how tick is a glass of your ADA tank ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Maran!
The glass of this ADA tank is 4 mm thick~

Justin


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

unbelievable


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

WOW !

Pictures are just awesome !
Tank layout is fantastic !

Great Job, keep it up !

matt


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, it is incredible Justin, keep up the good work ... and I agree with the 'kou sao' comment.

Cheers


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Very nice indeed! Definately the best layout yet. I love how the wood is arranged. It must have been alot of fun doing the initial setup with all that wood. Teh plants are very nicely groomed and well shaped. Tehy fit the layout well and each species adds something without being overwhelming yet they all compliment each other.

The wallachi though....I can never figure out how to use it in a scape. Yours looks wonderful when I first view the tank. It has enough of an impact to catch my attention and add it adds just enough tension to the composition to give it some extra "life" My biggest issue with R wallachi is that no matter how good it looks at first glance, when I really start to look closely at the details of a layout, it always looks dis-jointed. Like it was added at the last minute. I have no idea how to fix it and that is certainly the tiniest of issues and probably just my personal opinion. I do wonder though how it would affect an ADA judging?


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

magicmagni said:


> unbelievable


hehehe, It's a true tank in my home~ Thanks for your loving~

Justin


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Sudi said:


> WOW !
> 
> Pictures are just awesome !
> Tank layout is fantastic !
> ...


Thanks a lot, Matt. I will continue to keep my work. Now I am preparing the ADA Contest 2006.

Justin


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

dennis said:


> Very nice indeed! Definately the best layout yet. I love how the wood is arranged. It must have been alot of fun doing the initial setup with all that wood. Teh plants are very nicely groomed and well shaped. Tehy fit the layout well and each species adds something without being overwhelming yet they all compliment each other.
> 
> The wallachi though....I can never figure out how to use it in a scape. Yours looks wonderful when I first view the tank. It has enough of an impact to catch my attention and add it adds just enough tension to the composition to give it some extra "life" My biggest issue with R wallachi is that no matter how good it looks at first glance, when I really start to look closely at the details of a layout, it always looks dis-jointed. Like it was added at the last minute. I have no idea how to fix it and that is certainly the tiniest of issues and probably just my personal opinion. I do wonder though how it would affect an ADA judging?


Hi Dennis, Thanks for your comment! I think the color of R. Wallachi is too strong that make you have the disjoint feeling........make I should grow them to orange instead of pink-red ^^ But I really like its color very much, hahaha.

Actually, the initial setup is not that funny. I have to have some fine re-arrangement after several days. And the cutting techique is the most important things of this tank.

2005-7-28 setup-day










2005-8-28 one-month later










2005-9-30 2 months later










2005-12-14 Nearly 5 months


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

super nice!


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

GoHan said:


> Thanks a lot, Matt. I will continue to keep my work. Now I am preparing the ADA Contest 2006.
> 
> Justin


Good luck at ADA 2006 then. I will show up in 2007 

matt


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

misterchengmoua said:


> super nice!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Sudi said:


> Good luck at ADA 2006 then. I will show up in 2007
> 
> matt


Yeah. Waiting for your beautiful tank in 2007, Sudi~


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great job


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*Summer Wind*

lOVE THE DRIFTWOOD IN THE LAYOUT. a VERY VERY GOOD CHoice of placement.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

mor b said:


> great job


Thanks mor b~


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

jdigiorgio said:


> lOVE THE DRIFTWOOD IN THE LAYOUT. a VERY VERY GOOD CHoice of placement.


Thanks man! I took me 2 days to arrange their position!


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Justin,
Could you tell me what is the water hardness in your tank ?


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Maran said:


> Hi Justin,
> Could you tell me what is the water hardness in your tank ?


O....sorry Maran!
I didn't check any pH and kH of my tank.
But I used ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia as my soil and got ADA Palm Net in my filter.

Justin


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

GoHan said:


> and got ADA Palm Net in my filter.


BTW, Justin what kind of filter media do you use in your filter ?

Marcin


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Maran said:


> BTW, Justin what kind of filter media do you use in your filter ?
> 
> Marcin


Marcin,

I got only normal stuffs in my filter only. the bottom is the blue spongy, then little Bio balls, then palm net and finally the white cotton.

Justin


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

GoHan said:


> Marcin,
> 
> I got only normal stuffs in my filter only. the bottom is the blue spongy, then little Bio balls, then palm net and finally the white cotton.
> 
> Justin


What does palm net provide? how do you use it?


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Little said:


> What does palm net provide? how do you use it?


It can lower both kH and pH in an aquarium. So, I would like to use it if I got the rocks.
I just cut it to fit my filter size, then put it on the Bio balls as a layer!

Justin


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

GoHan said:


> It can lower both kH and pH in an aquarium. So, I would like to use it if I got the rocks.
> I just cut it to fit my filter size, then put it on the Bio balls as a layer!
> 
> Justin



thank you


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Very nice tank!!
Can you talk to us a bit more about your ferts readings (what is your NO3, PO4 e.t.c), WC, light (how many hours) e.t.c. Do you think that plants feed themselves from the substrate basically (is that ADA soil that good in your opinion)?
7.5 w/gal lots of light prolly more if you take into consideration the soil as well. How did you avoid algae problems in this tank, what do you think is the decisive factor?
What advice could you give us to achieve similar results in out tanks?
Thanks in advance
Freemann


----------



## keisuke (May 31, 2004)

I see a bird in your tank. (Just a joke)
So far so good. Better preparation for this year Ada contest.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

Freemann said:


> Very nice tank!!
> Can you talk to us a bit more about your ferts readings (what is your NO3, PO4 e.t.c), WC, light (how many hours) e.t.c. Do you think that plants feed themselves from the substrate basically (is that ADA soil that good in your opinion)?
> 7.5 w/gal lots of light prolly more if you take into consideration the soil as well. How did you avoid algae problems in this tank, what do you think is the decisive factor?
> What advice could you give us to achieve similar results in out tanks?
> ...


Actually, I didn't check anythings(pH, kH, NO3, PO4) even Temperature! hahahhaa. I prepare this tank in Autumn and I think the temp would not over 28 degree.
I use 60W FL light in my 32L tank. Everyday, there was 11 hours for the lighting of the plant. I've just added ADA ECA (2 drops) every 3 days and ADA Step 1 (1 ml) for every day. I changed water twice a week and half of the tank each time. No fish were there until the view has finished. It just had some shrimp and SAE.
I think for a natural tank, just leave the plant to grow coz the natural grow of them is the best! For the position of driftwood, I think a good plan is needed, also a fine modify when the plants grow.
For this 5 months, actually, not much algae grew. Only some green spot on wood and on grass. This is before if the plants grow well, the algae cannot grow well........
Thankks.

Justin


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

did you use rocks to keep the wood up?


----------

